# Ghgs compared to Dakotas



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

What are the size comparisons between the two: full suze ghg vs full size Dakota 
Lessers ghg vs lessers Dakota. And maybe Dakota lessers vs ghg full size? Anyone been able to compare these at all? 
Any other pros vs cons? Thanks


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Dakota pros: they aren't going bankrupt.
AveryGHG pros: all their stuff will be on really good sales soon. :laugh:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Dakota lessers are a lot bigger than the new GHG lessers.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

the professor said:


> Dakota pros: they aren't going bankrupt.
> AveryGHG pros: all their stuff will be on really good sales soon. :laugh:


Avery is going under?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > Dakota pros: they aren't going bankrupt.
> ...


Filing bankruptcy. I believe chapter 11


----------



## duckyboymn (Jan 28, 2006)

Dakota Decoys sure does have some GOONEY poses. Not natural at all. They remind me of the old Flambeau Canada goose "turkey decoy" look. More like a caricature. Pose made to look fake.


----------

